# Sulawesi Rabbit Snail



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Just found couple weird but nice looking snail at my local area. Anyone kept these with shrimp before? They look wild and exotic. 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/for/3024050100.html


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

they need hard water, high ph ,the breed by having one little snail every month or so, need lots of calcium and they love sand


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh hahaha well...

1. Sand (checked)
2. Others (unchecked)


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

Do they eat plants? I've heard from most folks they seem to.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ask Zidzulander (or something similar to that). His profile picture is of that rabbit snail so I'm sure he knows a lot.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i just put a couple in with my red tiger and rili shrimp


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw a shop in Connecticut have rabbit snails in they're shrimp tank. The yellow certainly does stand out in the tank. They were going for a lot of money and I knew My tanks couldn't offer them the environment to keep them.

Be curious if they can be acclimated to 7.0 ph and lower temps of 75.... Or not


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> I saw a shop in Connecticut have rabbit snails in they're shrimp tank. The yellow certainly does stand out in the tank. They were going for a lot of money and I knew My tanks couldn't offer them the environment to keep them.
> 
> Be curious if they can be acclimated to 7.0 ph and lower temps of 75.... Or not


Where in CT? Near you or closer to me ?


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a black one and a yellow one in with my cherries. They are usually found under the sand. I occassionally catch the black one hanging from my anubias leaf but hes probably eating algae. 

These are my favorite snails. I wish I could find them more easily!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I had a group breeding for me pretty soon after they were imported here. They are pretty easy to keep since I gave them no special treatment just normal parameters and supplemented their food with spinach when I remembered.

They occasionally will eat soft plants like mosses and new growth if they're hungry so ymmv with them. I'd say they're worth it though.

-Andrew


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

They will eat stem plants and moss, but leave anubias and java fern alone for the most part


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah plants eater, no thanks. 90% of my tank plants are mosses :hihi:


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Where in CT? Near you or closer to me ?


House of fins in Greenwich. They actually stock Ada products and crystal and cherry shrimp but the store is skewed more towards salt.


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

How hard and how high of a pH and temp? I keep reading conflicting results. I've been looking at some orange posos for my 75g. Nerites just disappear in its vastness so a 3" snail would be noticeable. 

-Lisa


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Kunsthure said:


> How hard and how high of a pH and temp? I keep reading conflicting results. I've been looking at some orange posos for my 75g. Nerites just disappear in its vastness so a 3" snail would be noticeable.
> 
> -Lisa


 I have Orange, Mini-yellows, and White Spots in a 75 about 20 ish total and trust me they can disappear but they are easy to spot. all of them occasionally bury them selves, all of them will eat plants ( not all the time but they go on Benders for some reason) Currently they are Focusing on my Red Lotus Leaves and Roots.  If you drop Sliced blanched Zuccini in once in awhile they seems to focus on the except the Orange ones they just eat stuff.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

acitydweller said:


> House of fins in Greenwich. They actually stock Ada products and crystal and cherry shrimp but the store is skewed more towards salt.


Dang, so closer to NY than me haha. hedge_fund probably visits that LFS all the time .


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

My 75g has silk plants; they can suck on them to their heart's content. 

That tank has a pH of 7.8, GH 6 and KH 4 which matches my tap water (I never check temp, not even sure there's a therm in there to be honest). Is my water good enough for them?

I wouldn't have to worry that my dwarf chain loaches would somehow eat them, would I?

-Lisa


----------

